# I don't miss my parents (kinda feel bad about it)



## 2Milk

So yeah, I been away from my parents house for about 1 month. I have been living with my older sister in another state and have found a job and have been working and stuff.

I don't miss them at all and haven't called them since I left. Today my dad texted me, he never talked to me when I was home we weren't close but we didn't dislike each other or anything like that. Anyway he texted me asking why I never call them and that they are doing fine. I felt kinda bad for not missing them at all or even thinking about them.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 658298

I am kinda close with my family, but when I moved away at eighteen I hardly called them, only if i needed money or something. I kinda missed them, but I think I was more struggling with the fact that I was living with 10 new people and I wasn't very comfortable there. They called me though at least once every 1-2 weeks, I think they missed me hahaa. Everyone's relationship with their family is different, soo many people your age at my college didn't call their parents. Maybe you're adapting really well to your interstate move, being a bit more independent and thats good! Plus its only been a month. It's all good man.


----------



## Omoidekozo

You shouldn't. You just got your freedom and you are enjoying it. It be one thing if you knew your parents struggled to take care of themselves, but that's not the case. I'm sure you'd worry if there is something to worry about. I'm also certain you'll miss them in time. 1 month isn't that long in actuality. Feels like forever when you are younger.


----------

